# A sponge filter- without the sponge?



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I was wondering if you could use filter floss instead of a sponge in a sponge filter?

I want something that's mostly mechanical and disturbs the water surface as little as possible.

Any ideas?
(I was thinking of a simple sponge filter, but with cheesecloth over the end of the outlet tube so it would allow the air to exit without driving the CO2 out of the water. 
Do you think it would work?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Yup sure will work. But I'd also encourage you to look at to why you wanna do this; if you (for whatever reason) wanna start a "sponge/ cloth filter" for example to house a bunch B. Bacteria in your XYZ sized tank then you'll def need a sponge to offer them more room to develop on; If you just want some lil extra set up that filters the water just a lil bit the cloth will do the trick (on a small tank not a 55g with this as filter only of cause).
What will also help and this is how I'm changing my tanks now: Switch it so when the lights are on the filter is off and when the lights go off the filter will come on; also you don't want no 50w air pump powering eg a 10g sponge filter that'll bubble you out anything fish & co2 from the tank so get a smallllll air pump like the lil 1 watt one's is what I pref use on my 10g set ups; that all will also help your co2 concern.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I just wanted it to remove some debri from the water... 

I'm using one of my filters that is "broken" and only puts out a tiny amount of air.

Unfortunately the water movement is just stirring up more from the bottom, even though it's only putting out a single steam of tiny bubbles.

Seriously considering tearing it down and taking out the soil....


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

What size filter do you need there is that for the 5g? I have 3 unused filters sitting here ya know


----------

